# Bulb?



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 2x24 watt aquatic life fixture with 10k and ATI coral plus. I would like to replace the coral plus but not sure which bulb to get. Should I get 6500k or Roseate bulb to pair with the 10k? thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes the 6500k would work well. Two 10k bulbs looks a bit too blue and 10k lighting is on the upper range of acceptable lighting for freshwater plants. better to rely on lower K bulbs


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Yes the 6500k would work well. Two 10k bulbs looks a bit too blue and 10k lighting is on the upper range of acceptable lighting for freshwater plants. better to rely on lower K bulbs


Sounds good, I'll pick one up, thanks


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Is this ok for 6500k bulb?
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Trich...=1384783783&sr=8-8&keywords=zoo+med+ultra+sun


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That looks like the right bulb. Just make sure it is the right type for your fixture. I.e. you can't use a t5 ho bulb in a t5 fixture, it must also be a t5 ho fixture.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Zapins said:


> That looks like the right bulb. Just make sure it is the right type for your fixture. I.e. you can't use a t5 ho bulb in a t5 fixture, it must also be a t5 ho fixture.


Ok thanks, I got aquatic life t5ho fixture.


----------

